# It's a Southern Thang



## mAlice

So, I've been getting my hands dirty.  A lot.  This year I've decided to turn my rather large front yard into a Country English Garden (no mow).  I had my first ton of amended soil delivered Wednesday.  Of course, it started raining a few days before that, and I haven't been able to do more than dead head between rain drops, and I did manage to get a papyrus re-potted.  So, I met this delightful british lady over a sun coleus the other day, and she invited me to a "Royal Wedding" function that starts at 6:30 tomorrow morning.  I had to decline, because we'll be celebrating Pickles 5th birthday, but I digress.  She sent me an email and I'll be getting invites to all these flower clubs and exhibits.  I'm like OMGosh!  I'm going to end up in a gardening club!  

Just wanted to share that.  Things are so different here. People see the world differently here.  Rose colored lenses, maybe.  I dunno', but I'm sure likin' it.

For Pickles birthday, we'll have a bouncy again, and pray for a break in the rain.  If not, the bouncy will sit in the yard and get rained on, and we'll play Twister in the living room...or something.

Pics-
Google street view of my front yard, the blank slate I'll be turning into an English Country Garden
2 and 3, small beds, I'll extend these as needed.
4, Sparkleberry tree.  I have two.
5, Pickle


----------



## vraiblonde

How pretty!

Man, that kid's getting big.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:


> How pretty!
> 
> Man, that kid's getting big.



Thanks.  It's a very small start to a project that will never end.

Yes, he is getting big.  He reminds me a lot of Bubba when he was the same age.


----------



## jazz lady

Very nice!  Love Pickle's blue tongue.    He is getting so big and such a handsome young man!


----------



## mAlice

jazz lady said:


> Very nice!  Love Pickle's blue tongue.    He is getting so big and such a handsome young man!



Yeah, we kinda' think so, too.  Thanks!  Can't wait for celebrate his 5th!


----------



## mAlice

Some of the stuff I have in the ground, or waiting for the rain to stop so I can get down and dirty....

Azealias, compliments of previous home owners.
geum blazing sunsetEvening primrose
Digitalis (several colors)solo
Delphinium (several colors)
Dianthus
Various ferns
Solomons seal (Polygonatum)
Coral bells (Heuchera)
Grasses, including sea oats.
Canna’s, Calla’s and Stargazers
Hollyhock
Purple Echinacea
Coreopsis (my first yellow flower)
Astilbe (various colors)

I know there's a little more, but they're not coming to mind at the moment.


----------



## Grumpy

The speedo is strong in that one.


----------



## mAlice

Grumpy said:


> The speedo is strong in that one.



LOL, yeah, I see it.


----------



## jazz lady

mAlice said:


> Some of the stuff I have in the ground, or waiting for the rain to stop so I can get down and dirty....
> 
> Azealias, compliments of previous home owners.
> geum blazing sunsetEvening primrose
> Digitalis (several colors)solo
> Delphinium (several colors)
> Dianthus
> Various ferns
> Solomons seal (Polygonatum)
> Coral bells (Heuchera)
> Grasses, including sea oats.
> Canna’s, Calla’s and Stargazers
> Hollyhock
> Purple Echinacea
> Coreopsis (my first yellow flower)
> Astilbe (various colors)
> 
> I know there's a little more, but they're not coming to mind at the moment.



Most of my favorites are in there, especially Stargazer lilies, Coral Bells, Coreopsis, and dianthus.  Will love to see how it progresses!


----------



## RoseRed

> The speedo is strong in that one.



No doubt about that!   

It looks great!  And my little boyfriend is adorable!


----------



## mAlice

jazz lady said:


> Most of my favorites are in there, especially Stargazer lilies, Coral Bells, Coreopsis, and dianthus.  Will love to see how it progresses!



It's going to be back breaking.  Pray I survive it!


----------



## jazz lady

mAlice said:


> It's going to be back breaking.  Pray I survive it!



It will be worth it when you look out and see all the glorious color! Loved my perennial gardens because after the initial setup, maintenance was pretty easy.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> No doubt about that!
> 
> It looks great!  And my little boyfriend is adorable!



He's a handsome little devil.  Every night he comes and gets on our bed under the pretense of saying goodnight, and jumps.  He loves jumping on our bed.
Of course, we've had a few injuries as a result.  He just got B in the nads a few nights ago.  Ouch.


----------



## mAlice

jazz lady said:


> It will be worth it when you look out and see all the glorious color! Loved my perennial gardens because after the initial setup, maintenance was pretty easy.



Most will be perennials.  I'm hoping to invite the garden ladies to tour some day.  Maybe I'll even have "tea".  lolz


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> He's a handsome little devil.  Every night he comes and gets on our bed under the pretense of saying goodnight, and jumps.  He loves jumping on our bed.
> Of course, we've had a few injuries as a result.  He just got B in the nads a few nights ago.  Ouch.




Poor Speedo!


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> Poor Speedo!



It's not the first time!  LOL


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> It's not the first time!  LOL



And probably not the last.


----------



## mAlice

*YaY!*

B just finished this for Pickle, and he cut, milled and planed the planks himself...


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> B just finished this for Pickle, and he cut, milled and planed the planks himself...



Nice job!  I just saw the pic he posted.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> Nice job!  I just saw the pic he posted.



It's nice to have him home for a few days.  Did you see that the sun is shining in the pic?  It did that for a few hours yesterday, until I walked out the door to go home.  Then it poured.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> It's nice to have him home for a few days.  Did you see that the sun is shining in the pic?  It did that for a few hours yesterday, until I walked out the door to go home.  Then it poured.



Yes, I miss the sun as well.  Maybe Sunday.


----------



## black dog

mAlice said:


> It's not the first time!  LOL



 Been there, No more Monkeys Jumping on the Bed....


----------



## mAlice

black dog said:


> No more Monkeys Jumping on the Bed....


  Now I know where that song came from!


----------



## mAlice

Predictable.  An hour ago the sun was shining, now it looks like it could spin up a tornado out there.  Sounds like it, too.


----------



## Agee

Spotted some hosta parked next to your calla-lilies...

lovely and diversified ! 

Received a large one of these as a gift: Golden Chalice Calla-Lily


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> Now I know where that song came from!



You didn't know that?


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:


> Spotted some hosta parked next to your calla-lilies...
> 
> lovely and diversified !
> 
> Received a large one of these as a gift: Golden Chalice Calla-Lily
> 
> View attachment 122734



Those are beautiful!


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:


> Those are beautiful!



Thank-You, first time I've seen them. 
When they blooms are spent I'll put them in the ground...


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:


> Thank-You, first time I've seen them.
> When they blooms are spent I'll put them in the ground...



I love them!


----------



## mAlice

Airgasm said:


> Spotted some hosta parked next to your calla-lilies...
> 
> lovely and diversified !
> 
> Received a large one of these as a gift: Golden Chalice Calla-Lily
> 
> View attachment 122734



Beautiful!  That's one of the things I left off my list-A giant hosta.  Forget the name, but they get huge.  It was the last one at Ace hardware when I was last in there, so I grabbed it up.  We have awesome Ace here.  I'm going to have to do that with my hosta; add the calla's.  I like the yellow, too.  I have 2 burgandy and one white in the little shade bed.  I have a lot of shade, so I suspect I'll end up with quite a few calla's.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> You didn't know that?



I do now!


----------



## black dog

mAlice said:


> Most will be perennials.  I'm hoping to invite the garden ladies to tour some day.  Maybe I'll even have "tea".  lolz



 I'll say all the years I worked in irrigation, I worked around many beautiful flower gardens in So MD. I would ask these lady's for cuttings or seed pods of perennials to take home and plant.  Most of the really interesting gardens were located in Charles through PG near Aquasico tucked back in the woods generally attached to a wonderful home and property.
 Good luck with the garden clubs.. I would think it would be a huge seed swap opportunity.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> I do now!


----------



## mAlice

black dog said:


> I'll say all the years I worked in irrigation, I worked around many beautiful flower gardens in So MD. I would ask these lady's for cuttings or seed pods of perennials to take home and plant.  Most of the really interesting gardens were located in Charles through PG near Aquasico tucked back in the woods generally attached to a wonderful home and property.
> Good luck with the garden clubs.. I would think it would be a huge seed swap opportunity.



Thanks.  I'm hoping to learn a thing or two from some more experienced gardeners.  Of course, gardening is a learn as you go endeavor anyway, so I don't feel bad.  I look forward to collecting from those who have gone before me


----------



## Agee

My understanding that the calla's like a few hours of morning sun. The afternoon sun is bit intense and tends to wash-out the foliage.

Get Dirty indeed!


----------



## mAlice

Airgasm said:


> My understanding that the calla's like a few hours of morning sun. The afternoon sun is bit intense and tends to wash-out the foliage.
> 
> Get Dirty indeed!



Yep.  That's what mine are getting right now, and when I put them in with the hosta, I'll shoot for the same.  I have a lot of shade, which I like, but I can see it working against me in the long run.  We'll see how it goes.  

We discovered an iron gate on our property that we need to drag up to the yard.  I'm thinking about growing a thornless rose vine on it.  It will be one of only 2 roses, as I don't really care for them.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:


> Spotted some hosta parked next to your calla-lilies...
> 
> lovely and diversified !
> 
> Received a large one of these as a gift: Golden Chalice Calla-Lily
> 
> View attachment 122734



Wow, those are gorgeous!  I love yellow flowers, especially sunflowers and coreopsis.


----------



## Agee

They are indeed. 
I've been surprised on how long the flowers have lasted!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:


> They are indeed.
> I've been surprised on how long the flowers have lasted!



That is definitely a plus!  I hope they do well in the ground and bloom just as long.

I have a couple of plants to get in the ground myself but that isn't happening any time soon.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:


> That is definitely a plus!  I hope they do well in the ground and bloom just as long.
> 
> I have a couple of plants to get in the ground myself but that isn't happening any time soon.



Water Lilies maybe...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:


> Water Lilies maybe...



  If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.


----------



## Bann

Great pictures of your yard!   The little guy looks just like B!    Wow.


----------



## littlelady

Awesome, mA.  What an undertaking.  It will be beautiful!  I thought I was being industrious in making a diy scarecrow for our veggie garden.    I hope you enjoy the gentile life.    Where in the South did you move?

Also, want to say that your pup is incredible.  And, I am on board with that nuptial contract you mentioned, a while back, between my granddot, and Pickles.   He is one handsome little guy; even with the blue tongue!


----------



## mAlice

littlelady said:


> Awesome, mA.  What an undertaking.  It will be beautiful!  I thought I was being industrious in making a diy scarecrow for our veggie garden.    I hope you enjoy the gentile life.    Where in the South did you move?
> 
> Also, want to say that your pup is incredible.  And, I am on board with that nuptial contract you mentioned, a while back, between my granddot, and Pickles.   He is one handsome little guy; even with the blue tongue!



This is only the beginning.  This should keep me busy for the rest of my life.  We spend the entire day in the yard yesterday, putting in a Berry Bed, and adding amended soil to the 2 beds in the front, moving a few plants, adding some moss (instead of mulch) in the shade garden, and mulching.  Back breaking, rewarding work.  We went through about a 1000 lbs of amended soil yesterday.  We're in Middle GA.  

This has not been the pups week.  On top of everything else, he had a bad day at the groomers, too.  She called and said there was a delay, Gilly was not happy about the blow dryer, so they had to take a break.  He also had to have his rump shaved, so we can take care of his little dermatitis problem.  Hopefully he'll be good to go for a few months, when he starts Puppy Prep School.  At some point we need to get him fixed.  Of course, everyone has a different idea of when is the best time to lop those little suckers off.


----------



## mAlice

The Shade Garden is filling in nicely.


----------



## mAlice

Added some hostas and Black Magic elephant ears to the shaded area of the bed by the front deck, moved the salvia from the sun to the shade.  The tag said "full sun", the plant said "no"-she perked up in about 10 minutes and has not had a wilty leaf since.

Also added a firecracker cone flower to the sunny section of the deck bed, and dropped some red cone flowers into the hole that the salvia came out of in the full sun bed.  

I thought I was through digging holes.  Silly me.

Ran around with water hoses and sprinklers for 2 hours after work yesterday to make sure everything got a drink, then it rained.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Beautiful...wish I had a talent for gardening, unfortunately, I do not but hubby does.


----------



## mAlice

luvmygdaughters said:


> Beautiful...wish I had a talent for gardening, unfortunately, I do not but hubby does.



I didn't always.  It's something I've had to nurture.  I still have failures, but I think the most important thing I've learned is that if a plant is unhappy where it is, it will let you know.  Pay attention to the plant, not the tag that says "full sun" "shade" "partial shade".  While that's a good place to start, it's not always where the plant wants to be.  Your zone will sometimes change the rules.


----------

